# Newbie question on wiring



## mblann (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey guys...sorry if this has been answered already. 

So, I feel silly asking, but I am a newbie. hwell:

So, doing my first track layout. I am purchasing some Atlas Code 55 track sections in N Scale.
The question is, how do I wire this??? I've read something about a "feeder", but can't find one made by Atlas. Am I missing something?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

A feeder is the line delivering power from the controls (power pack) to the tracks. If you have a large layout you may need to run a bus from the power source with multiple feeders from the bus to the track at set distances to avoid voltage drops.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The two ways feeders are attached to N track are both by soldering.

The easiest method is to solder the wire to the bottom of the rail joiner (the little brass clip that joins two sections of track) so that the wire lays flat (protrudes from the side).

The alternate method is to simply solder the feed wire to the bottom of a piece of rail. Caution must be used with the heat applied to prevent melting the plastic ties.

In either case you will need two feeders to supply both rails of track (+, -) and as already pointed out, additional feeders to overcome voltage drops around the track.


----------



## mblann (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the help. Nice layout!
I'm using N scale on a hollow core door. So, not sure if that is considered big or not.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can do quite a lot of N scale trackage on a hollow core door.

You definitely want to have at least 4 drops around a typical
oval of that size. If you are running double track, then the
same goes for both.

You did not mention the design of your layout or whether
DC or DCC. If DC, you could encounter some additional
wiring that could be required for a double track layout. DC
wiring is much more complex than that for DCC.

But, please do no hesitate to ask any questions you
have. We enjoy helping when we can.

Don


----------



## mblann (Dec 2, 2014)

For now, I'm going DC.

Not sure of the exact layout yet, but it will be more than a simple oval. So yes, I will have more than one track. I was looking at some videos on youtube, tons of stuff there, but it can get confusing also. Seems like a lot of different ways to do it. I plan on taking my time and just want to get it right. Thanks so much for all the help.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

It seems like there are a lot of different ways to do it because there are, especially with DC. Working on a hollow core door rather than a piece of plywood is going to make it a lot harder to hide most of your wiring, though- every wire will have to go through both sides of the door, so you'll probably need larger holes on the bottom side to be able to fish them through. Just a thought, in case you're thinking about a bunch of turnouts and other accessories that need power.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jesteck said:


> It seems like there are a lot of different ways to do it because there are, especially with DC. Working on a hollow core door rather than a piece of plywood is going to make it a lot harder to hide most of your wiring, though- every wire will have to go through both sides of the door, so you'll probably need larger holes on the bottom side to be able to fish them through. Just a thought, in case you're thinking about a bunch of turnouts and other accessories that need power.


You don't need larger holes on the bottom. Drill the hole, poke a drinking straw through both sides, slide the wires through the straw, then pull the straw out. Just make sure your wires don't get pulled back through the holes too.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> You don't need larger holes on the bottom. Drill the hole, poke a drinking straw through both sides, slide the wires through the straw, then pull the straw out. Just make sure your wires don't get pulled back through the holes too.


Nice idea, CT, but I like to try to keep my holes as close as possible to the size of whatever is going through them. In N guage, a hole the size of a drinking straw for an 18 guage wire is like as open manhole big enough to swallow kids, pets, and a whole lot of ballast. Personal choice, I suppose; I just think plywood on a 1x3 frame is easier to work with (and probably less expensive) than a hollow door (which usually is reinforced between faces with some fairly sturdy corrugated cardboard).


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Dude! Try to think out of the box a little! If a drinking straw is too big, use a piece of styrene tubing, or a coffee stirring straw split down the middle. You can even scotch tape them to a piece of brass or steel wire. Besides, I usually patch the top of the hole with a piece of plaster cloth and Sculptamold.

But really, it sounds like you just object to the idea of a hollow core door as a layout base. While it wouldn't be my first choice, it's not unworkable. My objections would be that the veneers aren't thick enough to hold screws well, and that the hollow space amplifies noise.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Seems to me that you could use a knitting needle or any
kind of small diameter piece of metal that can be pushed
down thru holes in the door. Make a small 'hook' to which you
fasten the wires or a strong string, which is
then used to pull the wires.

I used the drinking straw as a conduit through a 5 inch thick piece
of foam. Works fine.

Don


----------

